
Crying on the job? You're not alone, with 8 in 10 workers shedding tears - paulpauper
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/crying-on-the-job-youre-not-alone-with-8-in-10-workers-shedding-tears/
======
quaquaqua1
I've never shed a tear at work. But I wish I did, because I typicaly feel
better after I do.

Instead I am left with a much more crushing and anxious feeling that is only
partially remedied after arriving home and laying down, wiped out from a day
of sitting.

And then we repeat this 20 times per month or so.

~~~
vakataka
If you don't mind, could you tell what kind of situations have led you to feel
crushed?

~~~
nickthemagicman
From personal experience. Many things. Watching your teammates get laid off
one-by-one over several months because the stock price crashed 70%, while the
CEO gets a 30 mil dollar bonus. All those team members got a one-day notice
they were being laid off so you're constantly on edge that any little thing
you say or do could get you downsized. Watching the product you've been
working on for a year slowly get shuttered and you're powerless to do
anything. It's at the whim of the 'leaders'. Watching more and more of the
work go to outsourcing and low cost centers that are so low cost it's not even
competitive in India. The boss that hired you getting pushed out and the new
boss hiring his best friend whose not even a developer and excluding you from
meaningful work. No one caring about your ideas or values you. You're just
tolerated. Etcc.. I could go on. Capitalism can suck.

------
ijnuhbygvtfc
The nine to five grind sounds pretty normal and healthy to me!

